# When to use CPT 43270 or 43255



## jojogi (Aug 16, 2017)

Below are two questions that I received from one of my providers.  I would say to use 43270 but wanted to see if anyone else had any input.  I have not coded GI in quite some time so I am a little rusty but they still send me questions, periodically.

1. If during an endoscopy for a patient( who presented with bleeding), we find an ulcer with a vessel and we treat the vessel, the ulcer is clearly the source of bleeding, but it was not bleeding during the endoscopy. Do we bill for EGD with "control of bleeding"  ?  

2. during and egd for a patient with anemia, I find an arteriovenous malformation in the stomach and treat it with argon plasma coagulation to ablate it (this arteriovenous malformation is the source of chronic bleeding, but was not actively bleeding during the egd) 
how do you bill for that?

Thanks in advance


----------

